# Looking for long term reviews on Adidas Terrex Solo/Trail Cross and Giro Jackets



## MiWolverine (Jun 15, 2009)

I have read through the posts that contain these shoes, but no long term reviews on them. If you have any long term experience in these shoes, I am very interested in reading some feedback. I am going to be trying out platform pedals for the first time and would like a decent shoe to go with them. I am not looking for info on 5.10s at all, so please don't comment about them. Thanks!


----------



## rufus (Jun 15, 2004)

Not sure I can give you much info. Although I've had the Terrex Solo for almost a year now, I've only used them on 2, maybe 3 rides a week for only about 5-6 months. Colder fall months, and early spring here I've used hiking boots. 

But, been holding up fine so far. I get marks from the pins on the soles, but they seem to disappear once off the bike a while. No issues, no problems. 

Anything in particular that's worrying you?


----------



## MiWolverine (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I guess ultimately I wanted to know how the soles hold up to the pins on the pedals. I appreciate the feedback on the Solos because that's the shoe I am leaning towards. I'd probably go the same route you did for the colder months.



rufus said:


> Not sure I can give you much info. Although I've had the Terrex Solo for almost a year now, I've only used them on 2, maybe 3 rides a week for only about 5-6 months. Colder fall months, and early spring here I've used hiking boots.
> 
> But, been holding up fine so far. I get marks from the pins on the soles, but they seem to disappear once off the bike a while. No issues, no problems.
> 
> Anything in particular that's worrying you?


----------



## rufus (Jun 15, 2004)

I have no visible damage at all to the soles from the pins. There might be the odd circle impression left here and there, but that's it. There are a lot of those when I first get off the bike, but most disappear after the shoes sit a while. 

No huge gouges or tears though.


----------



## MiWolverine (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks again for replying. I really appreciate your feedback. One more question, if you don't mind. How stiff are the soles? I have read that the stiffness isn't really that huge of a deal, but still curious to know.

I am sure I will be fine with the Solos. My riding style is mainly XC with some technical and no realbig jumps, drops, etc.


----------



## rufus (Jun 15, 2004)

They feel plenty stiff to me. Maybe stiffer than the 5.10's I have.


----------



## MiWolverine (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks again, rufus. I ended up picking up a pair of Solos and going to use them with Saint pedals.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I have been interested in these as well...are you referencing the hiking shoe or the approach shoe for the reviews?


----------



## gcudd (Apr 8, 2016)

I've also got the Swift Solo and like them a lot. They are fairly stiff and showing no signs of wear on the bottom.


----------



## MiWolverine (Jun 15, 2009)

sXeXBMXer said:


> I have been interested in these as well...are you referencing the hiking shoe or the approach shoe for the reviews?


I believe the ones I am referring to are the approach. Not 100% sure.


----------



## MiWolverine (Jun 15, 2009)

Do those of you who are using the Solos get ridiculed because it's not a "bike specific" shoe?


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

MiWolverine said:


> I believe the ones I am referring to are the approach. Not 100% sure.


Cool. The hiking ones look a bit more "beefy" than I would think would be comfortable ona MTB, so I was thinking of the approach as well...


----------



## rufus (Jun 15, 2004)

MiWolverine said:


> Do those of you who are using the Solos get ridiculed because it's not a "bike specific" shoe?


I'm too old and stubborn to give a crap what anyone else thinks anymore. I think they look cool, and that's all that matters. And they work well.

Mine are the approach shoe.










And I know he gets paid to wear them, but if they're good enough for Hans Rey.........................................


----------



## RickyFiggz (Jan 11, 2014)

I own about 2 pairs of adidas terra swift, similar to those. They have awesome grip on platforms. They're the perfect hike and bike type of shoes, if you don't go clip-less.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## MTBR_Saris (Apr 26, 2016)

rufus said:


> I'm too old and stubborn to give a crap what anyone else thinks anymore. I think they look cool, and that's all that matters. And they work well.
> 
> Mine are the approach shoe.
> 
> ...


I own the same pair. The rubber is not as sticky as proper Five Tens when paired with flats, but they're good enough. I've worn these shoes for over a year. Lots of hiking, climbing, and riding. Absolutely worth the money.

The only issue is that they have a narrow toe box....

I'm slammed this week with writing up news stories, but I'll try to put together a full length review for the homepage next week.


----------



## inonjoey (Jul 19, 2011)

MiWolverine said:


> Do those of you who are using the Solos get ridiculed because it's not a "bike specific" shoe?


Actually, everyone that's seen mine has been super interested. Plus, Adidas created the Trailcross with biking in mind, which becomes more obvious when you check out the features (lace bungee, stiffer sole, etc). On the stiffness front, I find them to be stiffer than all of the 5.10s I've worn and just a bit stiffer than the Teva Pivots (which were a very good MTB shoe that would have been great with a stealth sole).

I've had my Solos for 2 months and they're now at the top of the platform shoe heap for me.


----------

